# Help with $3000-ish Projector Budget



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Alright folks - it's time for me to call upon the wisdom of our HTS projector experts. I have been helping a friend set up and upgrade his home theater and he has decided to install a projector. His budget is around $3000. Don't need to spend that much but it's there if needed to get what he wants.

The room is already wired for it and he plans to project onto the wall for now (i.e. I'm not looking for screen advice, but I assume that should figure into the projector selection process). The room has no windows and can be closed up to shut out all ambient light, but it will probably mostly be used with the door open and some amount of the ambient light present. The room is actually still pretty dark during the day with the door open. Desired picture size is around 100" 16:9. There is one row of seating with a viewing distance around 10-12 (variable if needed). Picture quality is definitely important, as is easy maintenance and good reliability. 3D is not needed.

Some preliminary, mostly uninformed searching has led me to something like the Epson 5030UB http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F144HYA

What brightness level and lamp life should I be looking for? How noticeable are the different noise level ratings in real-life operation? I see a wide range of contrast ratio specs which seem to vary with lamp brightness. I think in this case we're willing to sacrifice a bit in terms of contrast to ensure brightness will be enough with the door open. Assume I have done very little projector research :help:


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

My seating is 12.5' away from my wall. Currently I'm projecting on the wall but have ordered my screen. I have my screen size selected and and broadcasting on the wall a 130" size.

I cannot comment on the projector recommendation but I've been pretty floored at what a $700 benQ w1070 can do. Picture is pretty good and this is even projecting on a textured wall LOL. Can't wait to see what a screen actually does.

The jamestown screen in a 100" is only $200. There is absolutely no reason NOT to have a screen. Even an Elite screen is similar in price. 

The only bad thing with a W1070 is at my throw distance of 13' the minimum size is 120" which does not fit your friends 100" requirement. As far as brightness.... it's way plenty bright and in some cases can be too bright (when it turns to all white during a commercial). Not sure what the FL is but the benq is rated 2000 ansi lumens if that helps. and I have my room 95% dark during day time. Working finallizing some curtains and such to get to 99% dark.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback regarding the BenQ - that is another brand I've considered. I'm definitely open to suggestions well below the budget.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> Thanks for the feedback regarding the BenQ - that is another brand I've considered. I'm definitely open to suggestions well below the budget.


This is mine on a kilz2 painted wall that is textured. I am greatly looking forward to a screen and also to painting the room a dark color as I'm getting alot of room gain and light does bounce back onto the wall washing the image out when it's on bright scenes.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

what screen will you be going with? if your looking at a 2:40,1 aspect then I would look at the Panasonic AE8000 for its auto zoom feature.

Edit, nevermind. I see its a 16x9 screen. does he have the room for a wider screen?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I highly recommend the Panasonic ae8000... Which is now on sale for $1499. The projector has plenty of brightness, auto zoom/focus, long bulb life, and a great picture.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bmxer241 said:


> My seating is 12.5' away from my wall. Currently I'm projecting on the wall but have ordered my screen. I have my screen size selected and and broadcasting on the wall a 130" size.
> 
> I cannot comment on the projector recommendation but I've been pretty floored at what a $700 benQ w1070 can do. Picture is pretty good and this is even projecting on a textured wall LOL. Can't wait to see what a screen actually does.
> 
> ...


BenQ w1070 is def a great option... My gripe on it when I had one was the lack of lens shift adjustment for setting it up. If you can get it almost perfectly setup it is a great projector for the money. I moved to the ae8000 for the following reasons: More lens shift, auto zoom/focus, and longer bulb life. :T


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

ellisr63 said:


> BenQ w1070 is def a great option... My gripe on it when I had one was the lack of lens shift adjustment for setting it up. If you can get it almost perfectly setup it is a great projector for the money. I moved to the ae8000 for the following reasons: More lens shift, auto zoom/focus, and longer bulb life. :T


Agreed. The only thing the panasonic had to offer to me was the auto zoom/focus. I'm OK with setting it up and I have it dialed in 95% perfect. I think to be 100% will take two people and have one very close to the test image grid to dial in perfect. just the slightest adjustment changes the outer corners CA. It can get very close but yes, in general the w1070 requires a bit more attention to mounting/setup. 

I got mine perfect.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Great info guys, thanks. He is limited by the width of the wall and would like to basically fill it with a 16:9 picture, so we won't be able to go wider for 2.40:1.

I will take a look at the W1070 and AE8000 as well.

FYI - I agree with you regarding wall vs. screen. I have already made the same recommendation to them but the decision basically came down to WAF so I'm not going to argue.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Great info guys, thanks. He is limited by the width of the wall and would like to basically fill it with a 16:9 picture, so we won't be able to go wider for 2.40:1.
> 
> I will take a look at the W1070 and AE8000 as well.
> 
> FYI - I agree with you regarding wall vs. screen. I have already made the same recommendation to them but the decision basically came down to WAF so I'm not going to argue.


There is another plus for the WAF.... You can hide all the equipment, and front 3 speakers behind a screen wall. :T


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> There is another plus for the WAF.... You can hide all the equipment, and front 3 speakers behind a screen wall. :T


Been there, the answer was still no.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Epson 5030. It's what I would have if I needed one right now. It's one of Sound & Vision's top picks.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

mechman said:


> Epson 5030. It's what I would have if I needed one right now. It's one of Sound & Vision's top picks.


Thanks for the tip Mech. So, what you're saying is I nailed it on the first guess? :nerd:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Peter Loeser said:


> Thanks for the tip Mech. So, what you're saying is I nailed it on the first guess? :nerd:


Sometimes the first hunch is best. :whistling: :T


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Quick follow up and thanks for the help guys. I recommended the Epson and Panasonic and it looks like he's going with the Epson. I offered to help him set it up but I fear it may result in a serious case of screen envy. :rubeyes:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you're prewired you may want to visit projectorcentral.com and use their calculator to verify your screen size vs. distance back before buying the projector.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Done and the numbers work out as far as I can tell.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Sony 40es is what I own now. No more Epsons for me and my previous units were both the Panny 3000u & 7000u. This sony is far superior in every way as expected. I am shooting 135" @ 16' and love it.


----------



## apkmel (Jan 19, 2015)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Sony 40es is what I own now. No more Epsons for me and my previous units were both the Panny 3000u & 7000u. This sony is far superior in every way as expected. I am shooting 135" @ 16' and love it.


 I agree with you. I just recently bought the 40 ES, and, although I'm still learning all the features, it's been great right out of the box. Did you do any calibration on your 40ES?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hands down the EPSON 5030....FANTASTIC picture quality right out of the box ... requires only a quick run through of Disney WOW and you'll have STELLAR image on the wall ... Just setup my 3rd one this year for Joe client... His is actually mounted in an adjacent romm - showing onto his living room wall :huh: Not the ideal scnario but its what he wanted - so I built this nice little frame for it too


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, very creative and nice looking install! I like that he has a gumball machine by the entrance.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> Wow, very creative and nice looking install! I like that he has a gumball machine by the entrance.


Thanks  Also my first install using DALI in-wall speakers VERY impressive sound but $$$


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the projector being concealed with a picture frame... Great idea.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you have the frame open or are you using museum glass?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

rab-byte said:


> Do you have the frame open or are you using museum glass?


its open but may have a motorized art piece if i can figure out how to make that work


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> its open but may have a motorized art piece if i can figure out how to make that work


You could possibly run it off the trigger on your projo or AVR.

If it's a relay you'll likely be out of luck but if it's a motor that can reverse polarity you may be able to wire the trigger in backwards.


----------

